# ariat vs justin



## Sophie19

Ariat is a really good boot. I walk around all day in mine and never have any problems. I've never owned Justins but i can vouge for ariats being a comfortable, durable and beautful boot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dynamite.

Thanks! Which model do you have?


----------



## Macslady

Justins are ok if you have a normal to narrow foot. I have had a pair of Justins that I wore til they literally fell apart.

The Ariat Heritage Crepe are nice. They size kind of funny though. I normally wear an 8 and I had to back up to a 7 1/2, and when they stretched out they became quite sloppy and now I have to be sure to wear thicker boot socks even though they are a narrower boot. Otherwise they are well made and nice looking.

Probaby's in Ariat are a toss up. They are made for the wider foot so I really had to size down in them. They are still real sloppy in the heel, way beyone what they should be. So if you have a wider foot they may be what you are looking for.

The last Ariat's I have never tried, but look like they would fit similar to the Heritage. I would definitely try them on.

Right now I wear the Ariat Probaby Lacers. I like them because the lacing holds them better for me.


----------



## dynamite.

I have a narrow foot. I have some crappy old west boots and the ankle is extremely sloppy. I'm leaning towards the justins because I'm sick of wearing thick socks after my boots are broken in.


----------



## FlitterBug

I have a wide foot and have had both probabies and gypsies. I really like both, but surprisingly my gypsies really outlasted the Probabies and they were a lot cheaper. I have one bad ankle, and like this type of boot because I can wear my ankle brace comfortably inside. Lace-ups don't cut it for support when I'm working a lot.

I guess it would ultimately come down to how they fit your foot, but both are decent quality.


----------



## PechosGoldenChance

I have a really wide right foot and my left foot is wide too. I have bunnions (if you know what those are), where the bone in your foot beside the big toe is larger than normal. I wear Justins and thats it, and I really like em. Sometimes they can hurt but I havn't really found any other boots that are more comfortable, or that don't hurt.. I think any narrow-toed shoe is going to hurt a little bit sometimes. That is unless you get a size thats too big, or have them custom made.


----------



## horsea

I own a pair of Justin Gypsys and they are the most comfortable shoes I've ever worn! I wear them pretty much everyday and I have had them for a really long time. They look like everyday shoes with jeans on so you can be at the barn then go shopping without anyone able to tell where you just came from (The hair and dirt may give it away but that's a different issue.  ) And I ride English and Western and they ride awesome for both. I just strap half-chaps over them for English. Gypsy's are a great buy


----------



## horsea

I have them in this color and I get compliments all the time Justin women's camo Gypsy boots


----------



## dynamite.

horsea said:


> I have them in this color and I get compliments all the time Justin women's camo Gypsy boots


Those are so cute! I was actually looking at those but I think I might like the taller ones better. I'm going to try both when I go shopping.


----------



## AQHA13

I have some ariat paddock boots and love them!  They've held up to tons of use and are very comfortable.


----------



## Five Furlongs

I dont know all that much about these types of boots and honestly havent worn any of them because I am just getting into western and havent bought any boots yet, but I have heard a lot of good things about Ariat boots. I really love the first Ariat boots you picked. They are gorgeous, of course I have never worn them so idk how they would be


----------

